# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Katarina Chapman

## Perdita

Pia Miller joins Home and Away


Pia Miller
"I'm feeling very excited, it just feels like it's been such a whirlwind," said Pia. She only auditioned two weeks ago so she will have lots to organise. Pia has two children with former Melbourne and Richmond footballer Brad Miller and the family live in Melbourne, so she will be commuting to Sydney for filming.

Her character, Katarina is from the city. She's tough and resilient but also has an easy, laid-back charm, but like many people from the Bay she's got a hidden past and this has made it hard for her to trust people.

We will see her on our screens next year.

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014), Pantherboy (12-12-2014), TaintedLove (12-12-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Is she the new principal of Summer Bay High, or is she a doc?
She is stunning.....she reminds me a bit of April.

----------


## TaintedLove

..............................

----------


## Pantherboy

She is the new policewoman. There are photos floating around of her in uniform - & of course in a bikini at the beach! (Yes, she certainly is stunning!).

I wonder if Zac will be the new school principal? (At least in an interim capacity until they find/cast someone else)

----------


## TaintedLove

> She is the new policewoman. There are photos floating around of her in uniform - & of course in a bikini at the beach! (Yes, she certainly is stunning!).
> 
> *I wonder if Zac will be the new school principal? (At least in an interim capacity until they find/cast someone else)*


It wouldn`t surprise me Pantherboy. Although Summer Bay High  needs a good principal like a Don Fisher or  Gina Palmer... not a wishy washy principal who abuses alcohol under stress.

----------

Pantherboy (13-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

she looks very like andy

----------


## tammyy2j

> she looks very like andy


She could be a half sibling for him as his real father isn't Johnny Barrett

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Kat Chapman could find herself at the centre of a new love triangle when she agrees to go on a date with Chris Harrington.

The policewoman will respond to Chris's flirtation, despite the fact that she has been growing close to Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor).

Katarina introduces herself to Nate 
Â© Channel 5
Kat and Nate in Home and Away

Kat (Pia Miller) will take her budding relationship with Nate up a notch when she challenges the doctor to race her in Summer Bay's Colour Run. 

However, with Chris just as keen to win her affections, she soon finds herself with some decisions to make.

Miller told TV Week: "Coming to the Bay, Kat had a plan. She wanted to do as much work as possible. Romance just wasn't in her sights.

"Kat has fun with Chris. But there is a lot of cheekiness in her relationship with Nate at this point. They enjoy each other's company and bring out the best in each other. "

----------

Pantherboy (30-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Oh no not Chris. Stick with Nate please Kat.
I can`t understand why Chris is still there. He has more than overstayed his welcome in my opinion. When he left to go on that cruise job - he should have stayed there.
 :Angry:

----------

Pantherboy (31-03-2015), SoapsJSK (30-03-2015)

----------


## chartreuse

If the reason she gave to Nate (that she wanted to start on the right foot with the local population) is correct then why would she pick Chris over Nate? Surely Nate has a higher standing in the community - both are "new" but Nate is a trusted doctor and has never behaved in any manner likely to give offence. Chris finished school (I am assuming!!) then bummed around Australia and other countries supporting himself with unskilled or semi-skilled work until he landed in Summer Bay where he stayed to be with his younger brother. His father may even have helped him financially - I cannot remember if that was stated or explored! For these reasons Nate seems to me to be the one to choose!

----------

Pantherboy (31-03-2015), TaintedLove (30-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat Chapman will reveal a dark secret about her past in the wake of the accusations regarding her boyfriend Nate Cooper.

Kat (Pia Miller) will do her best to support Nate after Billie falsely accuses him of sexual assault, but will find her loyalties divided due to the nature of her job as a policewoman.

However, Kat will start to act strangely when she learns about a text found on Billie's phone, which is supposedly from Nate, despite the fact that he had nothing to do with it.

TV Week reports that the couple's relationship will come under serious strain when Nate subsequently accuses Kat of doubting his innocence, prompting Kat to let him in on a big secret.

Kat will eventually tell Nate why she jumped to conclusions as she comes clean about her troubled past, but what will she reveal?

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015), Pantherboy (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away police officer Kat Chapman will find herself in a life-threatening situation while trying to help troubled newcomer Billie Ashford.

Kat (Pia Miller) will be left desperately clinging onto a cliff edge after taking a tumble but in a shocking twist, Billie is reluctant to help her.

The drama kicks off after Billie (Tessa De Josselin) finds herself alienated by her neighbours following a fire at Leah's house.

Although Billie is adamant that she had nothing to do with the fire as she recovers in hospital, she is left devastated when her usually-loyal brother Ash also refuses to believe her innocence.

TV Week reports that an angry Billie then decides that there is nothing left for her in Summer Bay and flees from hospital, prompting a frantic search party led by Kat.

When Kat finally tracks Billie down near the edge of the cliff, she gently tries to persuade her to return to safety and appears to be making progress.

However, when Billie hears Kat's radio, she jumps to conclusions and assumes that Kat is there to arrest her for starting the fire.

The situation then escalates as Kat lunges at Billie, but is sent over the cliff edge when Billie steps aside. As Kat clings on to the side for dear life, Billie just stands there watching, but will she really let the policewoman die?

----------

Pantherboy (13-07-2015), SoapsJSK (16-07-2015), TaintedLove (16-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, police officer Kat Chapman will find herself in a life-threatening situation while trying to help a very troubled Billie Ashford.

The drama kicks off after Billie (Tessa De Josselin) finds herself alienated by her neighbours following a fire at Leah's house and subsequently goes missing.

Although Billie is adamant that she had nothing to do with the fire as she recovers in hospital, she is left devastated when her usually-loyal brother Ash also refuses to believe her innocence.

Kat finds Billie and tries to coax her away from the cliffs edge
Â© Channel 5
Kat finds Billie and tries to coax her to safety

As Ash, Phoebe & Ricky coordinate a search for Billie, Kat, who is working on her own search with the police force, gets a radio call of a sighting of a young female near the lighthouse.

When Kat heads off to the sight, she is alarmed to see Billie from afar sitting near the edge of a cliff. As a devastated Billie starts to open up to Kat about all that she has lost, Kat tries to coax Billie to come with her back to the hospital.

However, when Kat's radio crackles with a message, Billie hears it and assumes that Kat has merely arrived to arrest her.

As Billie gets dangerously to the edge of the cliff, Kat lunges out to grab her but when Billie moves aside, Kat goes flying over the cliff.

Luckily, Kat manages to grab on to the rock's edge and screams for Billie's help, but will she be able to save Kat's life?

Kat slips over the edge of the cliff and hangs on
Â© Channel 5
Kat slips over the edge of the cliff and hangs on

Billie tries to pull Kat up to safety
Â© Channel 5
Billie tries to pull Kat up to safety

Kat tells Billie to let go of one of her arms so she can reach her radio
Â© Channel 5
Billie tries to pull Kat up to safety

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kpoEXQy0

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ay-Taylor.html

Pia Miller's husband Brad said he was uncomfortable with her passionate kissing scenes.
But the Home And Away beauty seems to have turned a blind eye to her real-life other half and was spotted on Palm Beach on Monday smooching her new co-star, Jeremy Lindsay Taylor.
The handsome pair turned up the romance factor for the cameras as they got in some lip action on the beach.

----------

lellygurl (15-09-2015), Pantherboy (15-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kat Chapman's life will hang in the balance after she is shot by Josh Barret's drug dealer, Damo.

The dramatic scenes to be aired later this month unfold after Josh (Jackson Gallagher) reports Damo to the police.

As a furious Damo starts trashing Josh's house with a cricket bat, Kat (Pia Miller) enters in an attempt to appease the situation.

Kat is rushed to hospital after being shot
Â© Channel 5
Kat is rushed to hospital after being shot

However, things escalate when Damo realises she has a gun and keen to get him to calm down, Kat agrees to put her gun on the table.

While John, Andy, Maddy, Evie and Oscar wait outside, they are horrified when they hear a gunshot and it soon becomes apparent that Kat is the unlucky victim.

As Kat is rushed to hospital, her life hangs in the balance and it is down to Nate to try and save her. Will Kat pull through?

Nate treats an injured Kat
Â© Channel 5
Nate treats an injured Kat

Kat's life hangs in the balance
Â© Channel 5
Kat's life hangs in the balance

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (26-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Another article on dailymail.co.uk  - Pia Miller (Kat) scenes together with Jeremy Lindsay Taylor (new detective, Dylan Carter)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...r-husband.html

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!!

DailyMail article attached: Kat & Ash must eventually get together - photos of them filming the other day at Palm Beach (so this won't be on air till sometime mid next year in Aust)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rge-Mason.html

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2015), lizann (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> SPOILER ALERT!!
> 
> DailyMail article attached: Kat & Ash must eventually get together - photos of them filming the other day at Palm Beach (so this won't be on air till sometime mid next year in Aust)
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rge-Mason.html


 i hope they use protection, stds from all the swapping 

 ricky is next for ash

----------


## lizann

> SPOILER ALERT!!
> 
> DailyMail article attached: Kat & Ash must eventually get together - photos of them filming the other day at Palm Beach (so this won't be on air till sometime mid next year in Aust)
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...rge-Mason.html


 i hope they use protection, stds from all the swapping 

 ricky is next for ash

----------


## bobdaoeach

> i hope they use protection, stds from all the swapping 
> 
>  ricky is next for ash


??????????
You do know Ash has literally only been with like 2 people right? Denny and Phoebe... There are numerous characters on the show who have been with a lot more people than that, not to mention, he was serious with both Danny and Phoebe, it wasn't some hump and dump fling (which is not the case for some other characters on the show). Not to mention it's already been established that Ash missed a lot of time with girls due to being in prison (where he even admitted he didn't really know a lot about relationships), so it's not like he slept around a lot before getting with Denny/Phoebe/Kat, so I really don't know how he could possibly have an STD (and if he did it would have been Denny/Phoebe's fault, not his), or how it's even remotely funny because there's literally no validity to it being humor worthy at all since it's virtually impossible. Please keep your baseless slut shaming out of this thread.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> i hope they use protection, stds from all the swapping 
> 
>  ricky is next for ash


??????????
You do know Ash has literally only been with like 2 people right? Denny and Phoebe... There are numerous characters on the show who have been with a lot more people than that, not to mention, he was serious with both Danny and Phoebe, it wasn't some hump and dump fling (which is not the case for some other characters on the show). Not to mention it's already been established that Ash missed a lot of time with girls due to being in prison (where he even admitted he didn't really know a lot about relationships), so it's not like he slept around a lot before getting with Denny/Phoebe/Kat, so I really don't know how he could possibly have an STD (and if he did it would have been Denny/Phoebe's fault, not his), or how it's even remotely funny because there's literally no validity to it being humor worthy at all since it's virtually impossible. Please keep your baseless slut shaming out of this thread.

----------


## Dazzle

> You do know Ash has literally only been with like 2 people right? Denny and Phoebe...


You do know that Ash had numerous one night stands after prison right?  I remember him and Brax joking about it when he first came to the bay.  They were both surprised he wanted something more serious with Denny.




> so I really don't know how he could possibly have an STD (and *if he did it would have been Denny/Phoebe's fault, not his*)


If he _had_ caught an STD from Denny or Phoebe, it would be just as much his fault for not using protection.




> Please keep your baseless slut shaming out of this thread.


Slut shaming refers to the double standard of shaming females for sexual behaviour but not men for the same behaviour.  Your above quote blaming Denny and Phoebe for Ash's hypothetical STD is a perfect example.

Please keep your baseless rudeness out of this thread.

----------

lizann (03-12-2015), Pantherboy (03-12-2015), Perdita (03-12-2015), Siobhan (03-12-2015), SoapsJSK (03-12-2015), tammyy2j (03-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> You do know that Ash had numerous one night stands after prison right?  I remember him and Brax joking about it when he first came to the bay.  They were both surprised he wanted something more serious with Denny.


The direct quote was "swapping" I fail to see how "one night stands" fall under the same umbrella as swapping, unless they had one night stands with the same people.





> If he _had_ caught an STD from Denny or Phoebe, it would be just as much his fault for not using protection.


Ya you right I made a mistake there





> Slut shaming refers to the double standard of shaming females for sexual behaviour but not men for the same behaviour.  Your above quote blaming Denny and Phoebe for Ash's hypothetical STD is a perfect example.
> 
> Please keep your baseless rudeness out of this thread.


My above quote is irrelevant. The point is that Ash is still being "slut shamed" for literally being with 3 characters, when there are numerous characters who have been with more than him and they don't seem to get any stigma attached. I don't even like Ash as a character but so many people like to try make out he's slept with the entire bay?? LOL

Please keep your baseless high horse out of this thread.

----------


## tammyy2j

There did seem to be spark from the start between Kat and bad boy Ash like Charlie and Brax 

Couples in soaps do rebound very quick

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), Pantherboy (03-12-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

> My above quote is irrelevant. The point is that Ash is still being "slut shamed" for literally being with 3 characters, when there are numerous characters who have been with more than him and they don't seem to get any stigma attached. I don't even like Ash as a character but so many people like to try make out he's slept with the entire bay?? LOL
> 
> Please keep your baseless high horse out of this thread.


Lizann made a general comment, there is no need for rudeness from anyone

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), lizann (03-12-2015), Pantherboy (03-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> ??????????
> You do know Ash has literally only been with like 2 people right? Denny and Phoebe... There are numerous characters on the show who have been with a lot more people than that, not to mention, he was serious with both Danny and Phoebe, it wasn't some hump and dump fling (which is not the case for some other characters on the show). Not to mention it's already been established that Ash missed a lot of time with girls due to being in prison (where he even admitted he didn't really know a lot about relationships), so it's not like he slept around a lot before getting with Denny/Phoebe/Kat, so I really don't know how he could possibly have an STD (and if he did it would have been Denny/Phoebe's fault, not his), or how it's even remotely funny because there's literally no validity to it being humor worthy at all since it's virtually impossible. Please keep your baseless slut shaming out of this thread.


 i was just making a general comment hoped to be taken as a fun jest comment not "slut shaming" anyone

 in home and away partners swap like changing a nappy so fast 

 ash could have a had a good close friend in the slammer  :Stick Out Tongue:  brax and him could have been close

----------

Dazzle (03-12-2015), Pantherboy (03-12-2015), SoapsJSK (09-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> ??????????
> You do know Ash has literally only been with like 2 people right? Denny and Phoebe... There are numerous characters on the show who have been with a lot more people than that, not to mention, he was serious with both Danny and Phoebe, it wasn't some hump and dump fling (which is not the case for some other characters on the show). Not to mention it's already been established that Ash missed a lot of time with girls due to being in prison (where he even admitted he didn't really know a lot about relationships), so it's not like he slept around a lot before getting with Denny/Phoebe/Kat, so I really don't know how he could possibly have an STD (and if he did it would have been Denny/Phoebe's fault, not his), or how it's even remotely funny because there's literally no validity to it being humor worthy at all since it's virtually impossible. Please keep your baseless slut shaming out of this thread.


 i was just making a general comment hoped to be taken as a fun jest comment not "slut shaming" anyone

 in home and away partners swap like changing a nappy so fast 

 ash could have a had a good close friend in the slammer  :Stick Out Tongue:  brax and him could have been close

----------


## Dazzle

> in home and away partners swap like changing a nappy so fast


The "partner swapping" running joke on here is about the fact that small groups of people in Summer Bay (mostly the teens and the twentysomethings) literally "swap" partners regularly.  It's not about shaming anybody for their sexual conduct.

They live in a small town not on a desert island, so it's highly unrealistic that they keep getting together with the next unpaired person from their small group.  I notice that plenty of new people from the area are easily found when the storyline dictates it (the recent online dating storyline, for example).

----------

Pantherboy (03-12-2015), Perdita (03-12-2015)

----------


## SoapsJSK

I am seriously gonna stop watching home and away for a while now....the show needs some good family story writers like the old days of H&A.

They have everyone bedding everyone else...turning kat into a male version of Nate when actually I was hoping a relationship that lasted long would develop between Nate and Kat..
Ash suited Ricky better...
I'm over H&A for a while now...

----------


## SoapsJSK

I am seriously gonna stop watching home and away for a while now....the show needs some good family story writers like the old days of H&A.

They have everyone bedding everyone else...turning kat into a male version of Nate when actually I was hoping a relationship that lasted long would develop between Nate and Kat..
Ash suited Ricky better...
I'm over H&A for a while now...

----------


## Dazzle

> I am seriously gonna stop watching home and away for a while now....the show needs some good family story writers like the old days of H&A.
> 
> They have everyone bedding everyone else...turning kat into a male version of Nate when actually I was hoping a relationship that lasted long would develop between Nate and Kat..
> Ash suited Ricky better...
> I'm over H&A for a while now...


It's a shame you're feeling negative enough to stop watching.  :Sad: 

I agree Ash would have suited Ricky better (he really doesn't work with Phoebe in my opinion), and I feel sorry for poor Kat.  If they _must_ get Nate and Ricky together, I hope they're at least kept together for the long term.

----------


## Dazzle

I thoroughly enjoyed Kat having a go at Nate twice today in the UK pace episode (it was John and Marilyn's vow renewal episode).  It was a shame it happened at their party of course, but Nate totally deserved that very public dressing down.

I wonder if the writers expect us to be on Nate's side since Kat was drunk and out of control?  If so, it didn't work on me because I'm totally team Kat!  

I can't wait for Ricky to dump user Nate when Brax returns.  :Thumbsup:

----------

binky321 (01-02-2016), lizann (01-02-2016), Pantherboy (30-01-2016), SoapsJSK (02-02-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thoroughly enjoyed Kat having a go at Nate twice today in the UK pace episode (it was John and Marilyn's vow renewal episode).  It was a shame it happened at their party of course, but Nate totally deserved that very public dressing down.
> 
> I wonder if the writers expect us to be on Nate's side since Kat was drunk and out of control?  If so, it didn't work on me because I'm totally team Kat!  
> 
> I can't wait for Ricky to dump user Nate when Brax returns.


 saw that today and was cheering her on, nate is a pri&k

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thoroughly enjoyed Kat having a go at Nate twice today in the UK pace episode (it was John and Marilyn's vow renewal episode).  It was a shame it happened at their party of course, but Nate totally deserved that very public dressing down.
> 
> I wonder if the writers expect us to be on Nate's side since Kat was drunk and out of control?  If so, it didn't work on me because I'm totally team Kat!  
> 
> I can't wait for Ricky to dump user Nate when Brax returns.


 saw that today and was cheering her on, nate is a pri&k

----------


## Dazzle

> saw that today and was cheering her on, nate is a pri&k


Unfortunately, it had no lasting effect on him. He's sickeningly loved up with Ricky now...  :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kat Chapman will become Charlotte King's latest victim when she suffers a terrifying attack that leaves her life hanging in the balance.

Kat (Pia Miller) will be left for dead after being targeted by two thugs, and it soon becomes clear that Charlotte has instigated the crime.

Kat's attack will come just as she starts to close in on Charlotte, having started to piece together the mystery of Denny Miller's disappearance. 
​

Kat searches for something that could connect Denny to Charlotte​
Â©  Channel 5
​

Kat hears footsteps and is clobbered from behind
Â©  Channel 5
​
As Kat searches through Denny's belongings for clues, she soon collapses on the floor after being clobbered from behind. The thugs will then leave Kat to die after dumping her next to the oven with the gas on.

With the police officer lying lifelessly on the kitchen floor, C​harlotte's role in her attack will become apparent when she gets a message saying that Kat has been dealt with.

Charlotte is filled with relief that her problem has seemingly been sorted, but time is quickly running out for Kat. Will anyone come to her rescue, or has Charlotte claimed another life?
​

After collapsing Kat is carried next to the oven ​
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 1 and Wednesday, March 2 at ​at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2016), Pantherboy (20-02-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

A DailyMail article re Pia Miller (Kat) filming. The article itself is the usual DailyMail stuff, but there are some photos of Kat & Phoebe filming together & also one with Kat & Ash (where Kat is looking rather upset).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Perdita (25-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's not just the shock arrest that's causing drama at the police station, as Kat also decides to give into temptation with Dylan.

Kat (Pia Miller) has spent the past few weeks trying to resist Dylan's charms in light of their dark past, but her resolve finally weakens when she starts to believe that he really has changed.

When Dylan (Jeremy Lindsay Taylor) works late into the night to help Kat finish off a huge pile of paperwork, she finally gives in and kisses him. 

Keen to present himself as the perfect gentleman, Dylan asks Kat whether she's sure - but she pulls him back into a passionate kiss and they end up pulling each other's clothes off. 

Dylan and Kat kiss
Â©  Channel 5

Dylan and Kat kiss
Â©  Channel 5
Afterwards, Kat is adamant that nobody should find out, as she desperately fears being taken off the Charlotte investigation if anyone discovers that they're dating. Will they manage to keep it all under wraps?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2016), Pantherboy (30-04-2016)

----------


## Emmy_AU

Unfortunately not

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat really wants to be loved and not her own

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Kat Chapman has second thoughts after starting to let Dylan Carter back into her affections.

The pair will share a kiss later this month and it quickly leads to more as they start meeting up for secret liaisons outside of work hours.

Turning on the charm, Dylan tells Kat (Pia Miller) that he lied about selling the block of land that they used to own together years ago - he actually still has it and wants her to consider reuniting properly so they can build a life together.

Although Kat is tempted when Dylan (Jeremy Lindsay Taylor) speaks about the dream home they always talked about, she also reminds him that she can't forgive and forget his past mistreatment of her so easily.

Dylan promises that he can be patient and see how things go, but is he being truthful?

Home and Away Dylan (JEREMY LINDSAY TAYLOR) and Kat (PIA MILLER) kiss Episode 6393
Â©  Channel 5

Dylan (JEREMY LINDSAY TAYLOR) and Kat (PIA MILLER) talk, Home and Away_Week 20_Ep_6393
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), Pantherboy (07-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is a general article on Pia Miller (Kat) in the Sunday Telegraph, but it briefly mentions an upcoming storyline for her, so I thought it best to put it in this spoiler thread, for anyone interested (not sure if people can open this link, so I have copied the text of the article below as well):

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...95fc29?login=1


*Home And Away star Pia Miller will shed her glamour image for dark new storyline as a cop in crisis*


PIA Miller is on the verge of a breakdown and she couldnât be happier about it.

Fans of the Logie-nominated actor will know how resilient her TV alter ego, Summer Bay siren and resident cop, Kat Chapman, has had to be in Millerâs first year on air â shot and wounded one minute, clinging for dear life off a cliff the next.

Itâs bread-and-butter stuff for soapie screenwriters but meaty material for the former model, turned ambitious small screen star who is positively thrilled about the âdark placesâ she goes in a looming storyline, to play out later this month, on Sevenâs Home And Away.

Smouldering for our lens, as she poses up in the royal suite of Double Bayâs luxurious InterContinental hotel, itâs hard to imagine why anyone would welcome the chance to go from this hot to not; but the Chilean-born, 32-year-old was excited to âgo there.â

âTo be in the make-up chair and to have a conversation with the team where they say âwe are not putting any make-up on, no nothing, in fact weâre going to put dark shadows under your eyes and leave all your little blemishes outâ was the most vulnerable Iâd ever been and it was so liberating,â Miller tells News Corp Australia.

âTo be in a creative space, go there and not give a...[insert your own expletive here] about the aesthetic, to completely focus on the internal turmoil, the pain, the love, or the lack of it,â she says, âwas so, so great. Itâs one of the best storylines Iâve ever done. I felt so exposed but it really served the story, so it was cool.â

Lucy Addario, the showâs executive producer, was keen to explore what a career woman like Kat would be without the armour of her police uniform; plotting for the good cop to face a personal and professional crossroad, unravels and then dramatically hands in her badge.

Testing Millerâs mettle was also part of the plan.

âI knew she could do it, but I was so proud. She did so well,â Addario says.

âPia has worked really hard at her craft, especially this storyline. She took it to the next level here, she really did.â

For anyone looking for a sign of the diva antics made up for a cheap headline in a gossip magazine last month, this endorsement of the self-effacing Miller will surely disappoint.

The unsourced story alleged the Logie nominee for this yearâs best new talent had earned the ire of her co-stars for playing the snooty ice queen on set and committing the greatest crime of all, not socialising with her workmates after hours.

If she had time as a busy working single mother with two young sons to care about such silliness, she could have been forgiven for being wounded by the claims; vehemently denied at the time by her Channel 7 bosses, in a rare public statement of support.

Instead, she says, the close cast and crew on the show simply laughed it off.

âWe are and will continue to be a community on that show,â Miller says, matter-of-factly.

âDuring my time, long after my time there, thatâs just the kind of place it is. Itâs a home, itâs a family, so as a collective, we all just had a really good giggle about it.â

Addario was âgutted for Pia because she just works so hard and it sounds so cliched but we are a family. I just couldnât see where that [rumour] had come from.â

Millerâs real family â including sons Isaiah, 13 and Lennox, 10; his father and her former AFL-player husband Brad; as well as new boyfriend and model, Tyson Mullane â have been her focus and foundation away from work.

Determined not to unsettle her children when she first took the job back in late 2014, she explains the exhaustive efforts she went to in the early days; commuting between the Sydney production and their former home in Melbourne.

âIf we were shooting on location in Palm Beach, they were early starts. Iâd have a couple of those during the week, then thereâd be studio days but if we wrapped early, Iâd jump on a plane and get down there [to Melbourne]. Often I was flying back the same night to do it all again the following morning, but it was literally for think like being there for dinner, or to pick them up for school if I was able to be there on time. To got to a concert they had, or a play...those little things made all the difference.â

By the end of 2015, however, Millerâs 10-year marriage was over, and she made plans to move her sons to Sydney for the start of a new school year (sharing custody with Brad, who also moved north to continue co-parenting both boys).

Nine months after the shock split, Miller says âthere have been sad times and hard timesâ for her sons, âwith their friends, or having to say goodbye to me or say goodbye to Brad after a great week or weekend, but all in all theyâve made some really good friends and integrated into their own little school teams. Other parents have really included my boys, knowing that they are the new kids...birthday parties, picking them up and taking them to sport...so I feel really supported by that school community, my family and my people, itâs been really great.â

Despite sharing sexy snapshots from her Bali holiday with boyfriend Mullane last week, Miller keeps the intimate details of their romance private.

âObviously itâs no secret I am in a relationship but we just really enjoy our time together and have lots of fun and support each other. Thatâs for us, but itâs been a joy; weâve had an incredible time.â

Ask about her sons and this proud mumma canât say enough.

âThe most random things make us so happy. Weâve got this really cool garage that has this nice ramp so we all just go down there and see what kind of tricks we can do. I find myself doing it as well, thinking âthis is probably a really bad idea,ââ she laughs, âbut we put the music on in the car and just skate around.â

But itâs not all fun and games, admitting her âkids would probably say that Iâm a bit strict.â

âI love seeing my boys do their chores and initially it was a chore for them and it was something they had to do. They would roll their eyes and say âugh, do I have to stack the dishwasher?â but now, particularly now that we live, just me and them, they do it without thinking about it, questioning it. Isaiah will get up early and go to school, Iâll walk into his room and his bed will be done and everything is put away and Iâm like,â punching the air, âyes!â

Taking inspiration from her own single mother, fashion designer Angelica Blanco (who moved her three children to Australia by herself from Vina del Mar, Chile in 1986), she is raising her sons, as she was, to dream big, then hustle hard to make it happen.
Falling pregnant at 19, Miller says, proved all the motivation she needed to succeed.

âThe will to be the best that I could be for him and also for myself, with my own dreams, my own aspirations. There was just a lot of determination there and thatâs still a massive part of my character today.â

Miller sees all that life is throwing at her right now as rich experience she can channel back into her work.

âI see is like an artist having a palette of paint. The more colours you have on that palette, the more you can create, the different shades you can bring into your work. It turns out Iâve ended up with quite a colourful palette,â she laughs, âand yeah, Iâm grateful for every single experience. Some of them have been really tough, some of them have been really beautiful and sweet, but theyâve all helped in some way.â

* Home And Away airs 7pm weekdays on Channel 7.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman is hit by a panic attack later this month after deciding to call time on her career in the police force.

We all know that Kat (Pia Miller) hasn't exactly done things by the book since joining Summer Bay, but the final straw comes when she realises that she's embroiled in yet more criminal activity.

Kat receives a shock when Ash (George Mason) tells her that the recent $50,000 which was invested in the garage came from Andy Barrett, making it dirty money.

This is terrible news for Kat in light of her own connections to the garage and she's stunned to realise that she's unwittingly become a crooked cop.

Kat Chapman suffers a panic attack in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Kat Chapman suffers a panic attack in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Although Kat doesn't want to turn against those she cares about, she also knows that she can't carry on in the police while hiding her knowledge of criminal activity.

Seeing no other way out, Kat hands in her badge and resigns with immediate effect â much to the shock of her friends.

Ash and Billie both step in and urge Kat to change her mind, pointing out that not everything is black and white. 

This advice doesn't go down well with Kat, who soon becomes overwhelmed by all the pressure and gets caught in the grip of a panic attack. Has it all become too much for her?

Kat Chapman suffers a panic attack in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (03-09-2016), Pantherboy (03-09-2016), tammyy2j (04-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I didn't understand why Kat was investigating Charlotte's murder or searching the garage given her connection to both, conflict of interest, she invested in the garage, does Summer Bay have any other police officers

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article with some photos of Pia Miller (Kat) & George Mason (Ash) filming at Palm Beach this week:

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...2b7600ae662dbe

*Pia Miller and George Mason’s Kat and Ash patch it up at Palm Beach*


EXPECT the Home and Away storylines to continue between Pia Miller and George Mason.

This week on air the pair — who play Kat and Ash — became friends again after recently breaking up over trust issues.

It’s been an on again and off again relationship for the fictional characters and photographs taken by Confidential on the Palm Beach set of the couple this week suggest the drama will continue.

Miller and Mason were snapped walking on the beach after he’d emerged from the surf with his board.

A heated discussion ensued, although Seven keeps details of the storyline a closely guarded secret.
Episodes are filmed generally several months in advance of screening.

Kat and Ash first got together on screen in April when he supported her through a breakup with ex boyfriend Dylan, played by Jeremy Lindsay Taylor. Starting out as friends, the pair gave into temptation and got together.

But the glow was short-lived when Ash’s bad boy past got in the way of their relationship when he embezzled money. That obviously wasn’t a good look given Kat is a police officer.


(I think they got a bit mixed up with that last bit about Ash actually embezzling the money etc!!)

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016), Perdita (15-09-2016), tammyy2j (15-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman will be hit with a fresh batch of problems later this month when she is accused of assaulting a stranger.

A new nightmare for Kat (Pia Miller) will kick off after she embarks on a rather daunting chapter, having been forced to resign from her role as a police officer.

Knowing she needs to move forward with her life - and earn an income - Kat takes on a job at Salt, thanks to some help from her friend Phoebe. But as she awkwardly settles into her new lifestyle, she is struck by an unexpected problem - which means her life could get a whole lot worse.

Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  ITV
Kat is already feeling uncomfortable after having to serve both ex-boyfriend Ash and ex-boss Sergeant McCarthy at the restaurant, both clearly flummoxed to see her working there. However, despite her determination to prove herself as a waitress, Kat's copper instincts kick in when a rowdy customer starts to behave out of line.

As the man's drunk and inappropriate behaviour intensifies, Kat is forced to ask him to leave. However, the situation escalates when he inappropriately touches Phoebe, before trying to grab Kat, prompting her to instinctively react with her police training.

Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Kat twists the guy's arm behind him and brutally slams him down on the bench, before he eventually scurries out with a bloody nose. But it's not long before Kat is paying the price for her fairly extreme reaction as Sergeant McCarthy is soon tracking her down.

Kat's ex-colleague informs her that the gentleman she man-handled earlier has made an assault claim and she is soon taken in for questioning. But with Kat facing serious charges, could her life be about to get even worse?

Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  ITV
Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 11 and Wednesday, October 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (01-10-2016), Pantherboy (01-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman plays with fire yet again later this month as she embarks on a very forbidden romance with Ash.

Kat (Pia Miller) has been reinstated into the police force by Sergeant McCarthy on the strict condition that she doesn't reunite with Ash... but with this being a soap, she decides it's a good idea to go ahead and do it anyway.

The pair grow closer after Kat discovers that Ash (George Mason) has been supplying drugs to Duncan Stewart's ex-wife Caroline.

Kat is furious over the revelation, until Ash explains that Caroline has Huntington's Disease and he won't let the law stand in the way of helping someone who's suffering.


Kat Chapman and Ash reunite in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Ash's heartfelt words make Kat realise just how much she still cares for him and passion flares up between the pair as they finally get back together.

Kat's one condition is that nobody can know about their romance, at least until McCarthy takes her off probation at work.

But in a small town like Summer Bay where word gets around and everyone sees things they shouldn't, how long can Kat and Ash really keep this a secret?


Kat Chapman and Ash reunite in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2016), Pantherboy (05-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

stick with ash or dump him just make a decision and keep it

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), Pantherboy (18-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

She does soon.

----------

Pantherboy (18-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman turns her nosy attentions to the Morgan family next month, as she vows to get to the bottom of their secretive behaviour once and for all.

Kat (Pia Miller) becomes suspicious after a conversation with the Morgans' long-lost sister Raffy Morrison, who finally discovers the family's big secret next month.

Upcoming Home and Away episodes see the Morgans finally come clean with Raffy (Olivia Deeble) by explaining that they're in witness protection as their parents were killed by drug dealers.

They're also quick to fill Raffy in on how much her dad Decker did for them over the years, but it's still all too much for her as she struggles to cope with the revelations.

When Raffy does yet another disappearing act, she goes to see Kat and makes it clear that she's about to reveal a big secret about the Morgans - but their private conversation is interrupted when Phoebe walks in and finds a way to quickly break them apart.

Kat Chapman talks to Raffy in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Kat Chapman talks to Raffy in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Although Phoebe stresses to Raffy how dangerous it is to tell anyone about the Morgans' secret, it seems the damage is already done as Kat is suspicious and later calls in a background check on the Morgan family. Will she find out what they've been hiding?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017), Pantherboy (28-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Pia Miller (Kat) filming at Palm Beach this week - the filming involves the upcoming drug storyline involving Jackson Heywood (Brody). It looks like Rohan Nichol, who will play the father in the new Astoni family (see separate thread), may be a policeman.


*Screen siren! Pia Miller looks flawless in a police uniform as she films action-filled arrest scene for Home and Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-uniform.html

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of Pia Miller (Kat) filming at Palm Beach this week with actor Jake Ryan, who I understand will play the role of a guest character named "Robbo", later this year:


*SPOILER ALERT: Lights, camera, action! Pia Miller flirts up a storm with a mystery hunk as she films Home and Away scenes on the beach.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Perdita (23-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

More photos of Pia Miller filming with Jake Ryan at Palm Beach this week:


*SPOILER ALERT: Pia Miller cuts a casual figure as she cosies up to tattooed co-star Jake Ryan for Home And Away scenes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Jake-Ryan.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Pia Miller filming 'morning after' scenes with Jake Ryan at Palm Beach yesterday:


*SPOILER ALERT: What about Ash? Pia Miller stuns in a summery frock as she films 'morning after' scenes for Home and Away with hunky tattooed co-star Jake Ryan.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article today with Pia Miller (Kat) filming with Jake Ryan:


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...22aaad04860be6

*Pia Miller locks lips with Great Gatsby hunk in raunchy new Home and Away scenes*


SPOILER ALERT! There is a new heart-throb causing serious heatwaves in Summer Bay.

Confidential spied Pia Miller shooting popular TV soap Home and Away at Sydneyâs Barangaroo yesterday..

And it seems her character, Katarina Chapman, has new love in her life.

It seems like only a few weeks ago we spotted the character copying up to Martin âAshâ Ashford on the beach.

With the show shot a few months in advance of episodes going to air, we can reveal her new love interest is played by handsome actor Jake Ryan, 33, known previously for his work on

Underbelly Razor and Baz Luhrmanâs The Great Gatsby.

In true soap form, Millerâs character has previously been paired with Dr Nate Cooper â played by Kyle Prior.

In real-life though, the mum-of-two is happily settled with former model boyfriend Tyson Mullane.

It is as yet unclear what kind of drama Ryanâs character will cause on the hit Channel Seven show. Ryan is a former taekwondo champion, who originally dreamt of Olympic glory in Beijing before a serious knee injury forced him to consider another career path.

Confidential understands producers are hoping he will fill the handsome bad boy void left after Stephen Peacockeâs character of Darryl âBraxâ Braxton departed the drama in 2015 to pursue acting opportunities in Hollywood.



And a couple of Daily Mail articles with photos of these two (& also Alf) filming at Palm Beach this week:


*SPOILER ALERT: Flamin' Galahs! Alf Stewart looks VERY upset as he stares at some graffiti whilst filming scenes for Home and Away with Pia Miller*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html


*SPOILER ALERT: Pia's got a new squeeze! Miller shares steamy on-set kiss with new Home And Away hunk Jake Ryan* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

TaintedLove (31-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman faces a tough struggle next week as she deals with the reality of taking on baby Luc's care.

Upcoming scenes see Ash granted custody of little Luc in a surprising decision that leaves VJ, Leah and Irene all stunned.

Although Ash is adamant that he and Kat (Pia Miller) are the best people to take care of Luc, the early signs aren't looking too promising as they find it difficult adjusting to full-time parenthood.

When Luc starts crying shortly after being handed over to Ash, it quickly becomes clear that he, Kat and Patrick are all clueless over what to do.

Kat also starts to fear that she doesn't have much of a maternal touch and it's not long before word of these teething problems gets back to Leah and VJ (Matt Little).

Taking the mature approach by putting Luc first, VJ shows up at the apartment with Billie's rings on a necklace to hang over Luc's bassinet, explaining how it always settles her.

Although VJ's good advice pays off, it's obvious that Kat is still uncomfortable when Ash tells her that this new family set-up is how things are meant to be. Is Kat having major doubts about that?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (27-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

how did ash get custody?

----------


## kaz21

Irene told about vj betting angry

----------

lizann (27-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

how did irene lose custody?

----------


## TaintedLove

I`ve looked everywhere in that article, but I couldn`t find the name of the character that Jake Ryan is playing. I even went on IMDB to see his characters name - and nothing!
Do you know what his characters name is please Pantherboy? Thanks in advance
 :Smile:

----------


## Pantherboy

> I`ve looked everywhere in that article, but I couldn`t find the name of the character that Jake Ryan is playing. I even went on IMDB to see his characters name - and nothing!
> Do you know what his characters name is please Pantherboy? Thanks in advance


Hi Tainted Love. I believe Jake Ryan will be playing a character named "Robbo" (I don't think there has been any mention of what his full name will be as yet.)

----------

TaintedLove (01-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Hi Tainted Love. I believe Jake Ryan will be playing a character named "Robbo" (I don't think there has been any mention of what his full name will be as yet.)


 robbo a mate of ash from prison, was robbo name used before?

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2017), Perdita (01-06-2017), TaintedLove (01-06-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks a lot Pboy....much appreciated.
 :Wub: 
I`m looking forward to seeing him when he arrives.

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> robbo a mate of ash from prison, was robbo name used before?


I can't recall whether they have used the name Robbo before or whether Ash has ever mentioned knowing a Robbo - does anyone else remember? There doesn't appear to be any details as yet of the character Robbo's background etc, only all the photos we have seen of Jake Ryan filming which have mostly been of him with Kat & none of him with Ash - if he was Ash's mate you would think that there would be at least one photo around of them together by now?? (maybe at the beach/surfing?). I think in one of the photos of him & Kat, outside the flat, that Scarlett is also with them, so maybe he is someone from Scarlett's past?? (especially with her being a bit secretive about her past at the moment). Just a guess. As for Kat, after all the trouble she had with the Sarge, & getting suspended from her job for her "association" with Ash before, I would think that she would want to keep clear of any more ex-crims (& Ash won't be too happy if one of his mates hooks up with Kat!).

----------

lizann (01-06-2017), TaintedLove (01-06-2017), tammyy2j (01-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

im only guessing on robbo

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of Pia Miller (Kat) filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ay-scenes.html

*SPOILER ALERT: Pia Miller gets roughed up by crazed criminal as she is KIDNAPPED in chilling scenes filmed for Home and Away*

She plays Senior Constable Katrina Chapman on Home and Away. 

And Pia Miller was spotted filming dramatic scenes for the long-running soap on Tuesday, which involved her popular character being kidnapped.

The 33-year-old was on set at Palm Beach with on-screen love interest Jake Ryan, who is new to the series, guest actor Mirko Grillini and veteran star Ray Meagher.

The stunning actress was seen out of her police uniform and dressed down in a white track jacket, orange singlet and ripped jeans.

She wore her hair back in a messy ponytail and her face was made up with a natural makeup palette.

Her character appeared to wrestle with her kidnapper, played by Mirko Grillini, who was last seen on the series back in 2010 named 'Killer' in a similarly sinister role.

His unshaven character sternly grabbed Pia and lead her towards a police car parked next to a bright yellow dinghy.

The twosome were then seen in a tense argument, with the kidnapper holding Pia against the small boat and pointing his finger in her face.

He then physically pulled her into the passenger seat of the police car, with what appeared to be an injured police officer laid out on the ground next to them

At one dramatic point the kidnapper looked to drag the unconscious or dead cop out of his seat as he motioned for Pia's character to get inside the car.

Dressed in a grey hoodie, black suede jacket and dark blue jeans, the actor emphatically picked up the lifeless body as Pia's character watched on in horror. 

She was then seen in the arms of Jake Ryan's character, who recently joined the series...............

----------

TaintedLove (07-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

some online chatter kat is pregnant by ash and has an abortion or miscarries

----------

Pantherboy (06-07-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

> some online chatter kat is pregnant by ash and has an abortion or miscarries


I seen on Instagram that she gets pregnant but nothing about whose baby it is or if she goes ahead with it or terminates...

----------

Pantherboy (06-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

The speculation that Kat is pregnant appears to have started from a person posting on Facebook that they had been on set & took a picture of Kat's (small) 'baby bump' & they also heard Kat & Ash arguing. Like someone has already speculated, this has only just been filmed & with production 5-6 months in advance, and as Kat & Ash have already broken-up on air in Aust, _ if_ she is pregnant now, maybe it might not be Ash's baby? - we know that Kat has been filmed with Jake Ryan's character 'Robbo" on numerous occasions, so maybe he is the father..? 

Jake/Robbo was filmed last week having a bit of a tantrum in his car.....could Kat's pregnancy be the reason for his anger?? We will have to wait & see!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ntrum-car.html


This is the Facebook post that started the rumour:

https://www.facebook.com/AustralianS...209438/?type=3

----------


## kaz21

Does look like a bump, but we will see.

----------

Pantherboy (06-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Latest H&A spoiler & speculation round-up from BTTB re Kat:


*Kat Pregnant?*

A picture has emerged this week of Pia Miller filming scenes which appear to show that Kat Chapman is pregnant.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWKRGKngQHq/

The image was initially shared by a (currently unknown) fan yesterday, before being copied and spread across social media by H&A fan accounts.

Whilst the father is obviously unknown at this stage, itâs highly likely that it will turn out to be Ash (George Mason), who only split up with Kat on-screen last week. If so, then the situation will certainly make things awkward between the former lovers and their respective new partners.

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...-kat.jpg?w=825

We already know that Ash is set to hook up with Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee), with Kat also heading into a relationship with new character âRobboâ (Jake Ryan), who arrives in the bay under strange circumstances in the last week of July.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV4aWt8D3-N/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV6tqEzDX87/

*â¦after being kidnapped?*

The reveal of Katâs pregnancy has come only a month after dramatic scenes were filmed appearing to show Kat being kidnapped. Paparazzi pictures showed Kat being forced into a police car against her will, by a menacing character played by Mirko Grillini, with a fellow police officer out cold on the floor beside her.

Long-term viewers may remember Mirko played a similar character, aptly named âKillerâ on the show back in 2010, who abducted Gina, Xavier and Martha in an effort to track down Hugo Austin.

Whether Katâs kidnapping is the result of her involvement with supposed bad-boy âRobboâ, who was later seen desperately trying to find Kat, remains to be seenâthough we have to wonder whether she knows what sheâs getting into!


BTTB

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of the characters Kat, Ash & Tori filming last week. The article itself is the usual daily fail standard, but the photos are interesting given the possible Kat pregnancy storyline:


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's George Mason spotted in an argument with PREGNANT Pia Miller... after kissing Penny McNamee*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-newcomer.html

----------


## Perdita

It's the end of the road for Home and Away's Kat Chapman and her boyfriend Ash in tense scenes next month.

Kat (Pia Miller) has tested Ash's patience over the past few weeks with her hesitance over baby Luc being part of their family â and it's all about to come to a head.

As we've already revealed, there's a frightening time ahead for Ash (George Mason) over the next few weeks when he learns that evil Mick Jennings wants to go for custody of his young daughter. Mick even tries to arrange a paternity test to prove that he's the father.

This leaves Ash feeling determined that he needs to thwart Mick by adopting Luc himself, much to the concern of Kat as she worries that it's all too much, too soon.


Ash and Kat Chapman reach the end of the road in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

In the end, Mick's application for a paternity test is rejected, which relieves the pressure on Ash and Kat. However, even though the adoption plan is no longer a major concern, Ash tells Kat that he'd still like her to commit to being a family with Luc.

A nervous Kat asks Ash for a few more days to make her decision, but he points out that it won't make any difference if she's not truly happy.

When Kat finally builds up the courage to admit that she's not sure if being a full-time mum is right for her, Ash snaps and tells Kat that they're never going to work.

As a heartbroken Kat then goes to pack her things, is her relationship with Ash really over for good?


Ash and Kat Chapman reach the end of the road in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (29-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

This article is the usual Daily Mail standard, but there are photos of Pia Miller (Kat) & Jake Ryan (Robbo) filming on Monday at Palm Beach  - Kat's 'baby bump' & Robbo being arrested.


*SPOILER ALERT! Actress Pia Miller cradles burgeoning baby bump on Home And Away set as intense arrest erupts before her*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Away-set.html


H&A are filming a major car crash scene on Thursday this week (I have posted a couple of articles on the 'H&A Aust spoilers 2017' thread). Speculation is that it could be this year's end of season Aust 'cliffhanger' finale. I wonder if the above pictures of Jake/Robbo being arrested etc, which were filmed on Monday, are leading up to/part of the car crash story?

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Some interesting photos from filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday this week. Kat running, Ash running + Robbo possibly kidnapping Tori.......(No idea whether the supposed rumour that these were some of Pia's final scenes is true. It is another Daily Mail article after all.......we will have to wait & see whether they actually got this one right!! Hmm.)


*SPOILER ALERT! Is this her last hurrah? Pia Miller showcases baby bump as she screams and runs while shooting her rumoured 'final' Home and Away scenes at Palm Beach.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...al-scenes.html

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I've heard Kat's leaving.  If it's true I won't be sad to see her go.  She started off as a poor actress and hasn't improved one iota in my opinion.

----------

Pantherboy (04-08-2017), Perdita (04-08-2017), Rowdydog12 (10-08-2017), TaintedLove (12-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of the filming of the car crash scenes, on Thursday. Driving one car is the new character to be played by Sam Frost. In the other car is Kat & Robbo (Daily Mail are still getting Robbo & Ash mixed up!!!)


*SPOILER ALERT: Sam Frost makes her Home and Away filming debut as she runs Pia Miller off the road in actress' rumoured 'final' scenes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...car-crash.html

----------


## Perdita

hey are filming these funeral scenes at this very moment of Kats funeral!
And then they are heading to Castle Hill cemetery!
I really think we won't see these scenes till next year after the season finale cliffhanger 
For those confused! Kat was involved in a car crash scene last week! 



Holly Daley

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2017), Pantherboy (10-08-2017), TaintedLove (12-08-2017), tammyy2j (10-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

A few photos of the funeral. A number of cast members & two coffins....


*SPOILER ALERT! Home And Away hold emotional funeral for Pia Miller’s character Kat Chapman and her unborn child... after Sam Frost makes series debut by 'killing' off the policewoman*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...cter-dies.html

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2017), Perdita (10-08-2017), tammyy2j (10-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't like killing her and her unborn child, poor Ash at least he has Luc and Tori 

Does Patrick return or any of Kat's family?

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2017), Pantherboy (10-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I don't like killing her and her unborn child, poor Ash at least he has Luc and Tori 
> 
> Does Patrick return or any of Kat's family?


It will be interesting to see if any of Kat's family are there. I remember when Kat's brother died, she took Nate to his funeral & to meet her family (that all happened off screen). Nate was going to break up with her beforehand, but when she asked him to go to the funeral with her, he didn't break it off till they came back to SB. She was angry that he let her introduce him to her 'whole family', while knowing all the time that he was about to dump her. So, will any of her 'whole family' come to the funeral? I hope so, at least her parents - we will see. The other thing, of course, is that the Chapmans have now lost both the brother & sister (Kat). I would have thought they might want her to be buried close to them/with her brother, rather than way off in SB??

As for Patrick, I think it would be highly unlikely he would return just for the funeral, but you never know. It would be up to the availability of the actor of course (Luke McKenzie), but I doubt they would bring him back just for that (& if they did, I think he probably would have been in some of the photos we have now seen of the funeral). If he doesn't return, I hope they at least mention him/say why he can't come etc.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2017), Perdita (11-08-2017), tammyy2j (15-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman couldn't look any happier after reuniting with her boyfriend Ash later this month, but it doesn't take long before things turn sour again.

Kat (Pia Miller) was recently left feeling regretful and heartbroken as her relationship with Ash came to an abrupt end, with her reluctance to accept baby Luc being the main factor to blame.

Despite that tension, Kat and Ash (George Mason) reach a surprising decision in upcoming episodes, vowing to keep seeing each other but not rush back into their previous domestic set-up.

This means Kat continuing to live at the caravan park, giving them some time and space to sort things out.

While this works out well at first, a new problem quickly arises when Kat realises that she and Ash have both been confiding in Tori Morgan about their relationship woes for weeks now.

Although Ash doesn't see anything wrong with this, Kat can't help feeling suspicious about Tori's motives for flip-flopping between them and keeping so quiet about it.

Kat is 100% correct to suspect that Tori has feelings of her own for Ash, and her concern only intensifies when she later sees them sharing a hug.

Not prepared to let this go easily, Kat confronts Ash over his unwelcome connection to Tori and urges him to stop seeing her. Will Ash agree for the sake of mending their relationship?

Ash gets confronted by Kat Chapman about his feelings for Tori in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 21 and Tuesday, August 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (12-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Spoiler Alert! Some photos from filming of the wake for Kat. It looks like an appearance by some River Boys (with Ash)........


*SPOILER ALERT! Summer Bay crowd descends on dramatic beachside wake for Pia Miller's Home And Away character Kat Chapman following funeral...* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...character.html

----------

HarryHedgehog (15-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Spoiler Alert! Some photos from filming of the wake for Kat. It looks like an appearance by some River Boys (with Ash)........
> 
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT! Summer Bay crowd descends on dramatic beachside wake for Pia Miller's Home And Away character Kat Chapman following funeral...* 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...character.html


I thought "The River Boys" were gone once The Braxtons all left and Ash was not one

----------

kaz21 (15-08-2017), lizann (16-08-2017), Pantherboy (15-08-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Ash was supposed to have taken over control. But it seemed to never be mentioned again.

----------

lizann (16-08-2017), Pantherboy (15-08-2017), tammyy2j (16-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Ash was supposed to have taken over control. But it seemed to never be mentioned again.


Agreed. And just like they never mention that Ash only has one kidney now (after he donated one to Kyle a while back). I had to laugh the other day (Aust Pace) when Ash got beaten up by Zannis' thugs, & he was holding his ribs - I thought, hang on, doesn't he only have one kidney? but checking for possible damage was never mentioned at the hospital etc (also, I would have thought he would have a scar of some description, but I don't believe we have ever seen one??).

----------

kaz21 (16-08-2017), lizann (16-08-2017), TaintedLove (11-10-2017), tammyy2j (16-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Agreed. And just like they never mention that Ash only has one kidney now (after he donated one to Kyle a while back). I had to laugh the other day (Aust Pace) when Ash got beaten up by Zannis' thugs, & he was holding his ribs - I thought, hang on, doesn't he only have one kidney? but checking for possible damage was never mentioned at the hospital etc (also, I would have thought he would have a scar of some description, but I don't believe we have ever seen one??).


I forgot that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (16-08-2017), Pantherboy (17-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Everyone's favourite Summer Bay cop is well and truly leaving the hit Channel 7 show.


While it was widely reported for months that Pia Miller who is best known for her role as Katarina Chapman on Home And Away, was leaving the show, the star has just confirmed the rumours are true.

Speaking to The Daily Telegraph, Miller, 33, confirmed her stint on the show has come to an end, but she certainly won't forget the good times.

"'It's been incredible. It's a great ground to flex my acting muscles and learn a lot about myself," she said. 


When asked about what she's working on at the moment, the Chilean-born model and actress revealed, "I take it day by day and I audition for things when they come up." 

And while she's definitely got the looks and the talent for international stardom, she says she has no plans to take over Tinsel Town just yet. 

"I don't have my sights set on Hollywood, which is always publicised about me. It's not the case."

This article originally appeared on WHO.


newidea.com.au

----------


## TaintedLove

So now there will be a vacancy for a hot female cop in the mould of Charlie Buckton and Kat Chapman no doubt.
How about introducing a hot male cop for the ladies for a change H&A Producers? And if so, make him one that isn`t a baddy.
There was one cop years ago in H&A that I really liked a lot...he was gorgeous. Nick Parish, Shanes brother. He could have arrested me anytime.
 :Love:   :Thumbsup:

----------

kaz21 (11-10-2017), lizann (11-10-2017), tammyy2j (12-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

> So now there will be a vacancy for a hot female cop in the mould of Charlie Buckton and Kat Chapman no doubt.
> How about introducing a hot male cop for the ladies for a change H&A Producers? And if so, make him one that isn`t a baddy.
> There was one cop years ago in H&A that I really liked a lot...he was gorgeous. Nick Parish, Shanes brother. He could have arrested me anytime.


 jack holden and angelo caught my eye too

----------

TaintedLove (12-10-2017), tammyy2j (12-10-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> So now there will be a vacancy for a hot female cop in the mould of Charlie Buckton and Kat Chapman no doubt.
> How about introducing a hot male cop for the ladies for a change H&A Producers? And if so, make him one that isn`t a baddy.
> There was one cop years ago in H&A that I really liked a lot...he was gorgeous. Nick Parish, Shanes brother. He could have arrested me anytime.


It looks like you may be getting your wish, TaintedLove - well a new male cop anyway!!! A new policeman named Colby will be starting in the new year. At this stage it is not known whether he will be a permanent character though. The following was included in the latest update on arrivals/departures by BTTB in August:

*Colby (Tim Franklin)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYIhLnRDW4o/

Actor Tim Franklin will be appearing as a new police officer, reportedly named Colby, in the new year. Nothing is known about the character or whether heâll be sticking around, but scenes so far have seen him in a heated conversation with Ash, as well as filming with Leah and Jasmine

----------

lizann (12-10-2017), TaintedLove (11-10-2017), tammyy2j (12-10-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Wow thanks for that great bit of news Pantherboy....much appreciated. And what a coincidence about me mentioning about wanting a male cop around.
From that Instagram pic you posted he looks very nice. And in a strange sort of way he does look a bit like Shane Parish.
Oh so Colby has been seen filming with Leah? That`s Leah`s new love interest sorted then.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

I still haven`t forgotten how vile Leah was to Irene a few months ago. I really can`t take to her at all. She reminds me too much of an Australian version of Anna Windass from Corrie for my liking. Both seem obsessed by their sons to the point of babying them in public. And both having a really nasty mean streak when they can`t get their own way.
Just my opinion.
 :Embarrassment:

----------

Pantherboy (11-10-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Just on Pia Miller/Kat, she has been spotted filming a new TV show for Ch9, & she is supposedly playing a detective!! A couple of weeks ago photos were taken of her filming at Manly (Sydney), & now it has been confirmed the new show will be called 'Bite Club'. It looks like Todd Lasance, who played Aiden on Home & Away, will also be in it:


*So long, Seven! Pia Miller stuns in red satin as she announces her new thriller 'Bite Club' at Channel Nine Upfronts... after quitting Home and Away*

She just announced her departure from Channel Seven's Home and Away after two years on the Aussie soap.
And on Wednesday, Pia Miller looked like she couldn't care less about Summer Bay as she strutted her stuff on the red carpet at the Channel Nine Upfronts in Sydney.
The 33-year-old actress was there to announce her new TV series, Bite Club.....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Upfronts.html


..And this was the earlier Daily Telegraph article:


*Home and Away star Pia Miller films new show in Manly*

TV BEAUTY Pia Miller has been spotted filming a new TV drama.

Miller, 33, was wearing brightly-coloured active wear as she filmed scenes with Ash Ricardo, best known for _Offspring_, near Manly Wharf.

The shots, which show the pair running along the waterside, appear to confirm that the _Home and Away_ star could have left the soapie which made her famous.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/f...1ad1?width=650

Images of actors filming funeral scenes for her character, cop Katarina Chapman and that of her unborn child last month, suggested she’s departed Summer Bay, which is filmed partly at Palm Beach.
It’s been reported reality TV star Sam Frost, plays a character who runs her car off the road.
However, last month Miller would not be drawn on the speculation she was leaving the show she’s been in for two years, saying “We can’t give away too many storylines”.

As reported in the _Manly Daily_, Ricardo, who plays Kerry in hit drama Offspring, and Todd Lasance, best known for playing Julius Caesar in the TV version of _Spartacus_ and who also appeared in _The Vampire Diaries_, are also in the a new drama which is believed to have an element of shark bite victims in the story.
Actors spotted on set in Manly this week included people missing limbs and a girl with a scar on her leg.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/b...41e5?width=316

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...fcb1?width=316

The show’s also believed to have a murder mystery element.
Ricardo is dating Ian Meadows, who stars as Pete in The Wrong Girl.
Cast and crew have also been spotted on South Steyne, on Sydney Road and in Market Lane.
Extras have also been involved, including people in surf gear as well as business suits.
The Steyne and Manly Pavilion are other locations, and no more details have been revealed about what the show is.


msn.com write-up on 'Bite Club':

*Bite Club:* This new Aussie thriller stars two detectives who survive a shark attack, then join forces to hunt down a serial killer who is stalking them. Currently in production in Sydney, the cast includes Todd Lasance, Ash Ricardo, Damian Walshe-Howling, Deborah Mailman, Robert Mammone, Pia Miller, Marny Kennedy, Darcie Irwin-Simpson and Dominic Monaghan. "It's a crime procedural, but through a completely different lens."

----------

TaintedLove (12-10-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks P-boy.
Do you know if 'Bite Club' (great name by the way) is a one off drama, or a series?
I seem to recall the place Manly before. I think it was where Fiona Thompson lived in 'Sons and Daughters'
 :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (12-10-2017), Pantherboy (12-10-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks P-boy.
> Do you know if 'Bite Club' (great name by the way) is a one off drama, or a series?
> I seem to recall the place Manly before. I think it was where Fiona Thompson lived in 'Sons and Daughters'


Bite Club is an 8 part crime thriller TV Series. Looks like a great cast. Might have to check this one out when it screens next year. Maybe if it is successful they might commission a second series? This is the media release from the other day:

*Killer cast for Nineâs new crime thriller Bite Club*

An all-star cast for Playmakerâs new crime thriller Bite Club was announced today at Nine Networkâs up-fronts event. Currently in production in Sydney, Bite Club has attracted major production investment from Screen Australia in association with Create NSW....

https://www.screenaustralia.gov.au/s...ines-bite-club


(Manly is a suburb on the northern beaches of Sydney)

----------

TaintedLove (13-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Kat Chapman backs down from doing the right thing after facing a terrifying ordeal.

Kat (Pia Miller) has agreed to give evidence against some corrupt police officers, but her resolve to see justice served is about to crumble.

Later this month, Kat, Robbo, Justin and Scarlett are all followed as they head off for some much-needed downtime at a cabin in the woods.


Kat Chapman struggles in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Of course, no trip is ever that simple for Summer Bay's residents and this one is no different. A mystery man who's spent days following Robbo makes a shocking move by planting a bomb outside the cabin â with the four of them only saved thanks to Robbo spotting the device at the last minute.

Amid the chaotic scenes, the same man tries to abduct Kat and makes it clear that she's paying the price for turning her back on her "friends" in the force.

Robbo manages to rescue Kat before the man causes serious harm, but the damage is already done as she insists she won't be testifying anymore because she doesn't want anyone else to get hurt. Can Kat be talked round?


Kat Chapman struggles in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the Sunday Telegraph today:


*Pia Miller on her dramatic exit from Home And Away and how it mirrors her life.*

KIDNAPPED, threatened with murder, almost crushed in a car, shot at, as well as surviving the slings and arrows of several Summer Bay romances, including a shock pregnancy.

Itâs little wonder Pia Miller is leaving the show which helped launch her small screen career, having exhausted almost all of the crazy plot points Home And Away can throw at an actor.

Now, as her three-year contract comes to an end and with the 34-year-old poised to exit the series at its season end next week, Miller admits the drama wonât end for her when her character, Senior Constable Katerina Chapman, bids farewell.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...fede?width=650

Having charted a personal course full of twists and turns over her time on the soap, Miller tells TV guide, her life during the same period has all but imitated her art.

âI feel like if anyoneâs life rivalled Katâs in terms of dramas and ups and downs, it would be mine. It really has been an incredible, epic journey,â she says.

The mother of two â who uprooted her sons, Isaiah, 14 and Lennox, 11 from their home in Melbourne in order to take up the opportunity on Sevenâs Sydney production â is âreally proudâ of the new life they have all built together.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...596b?width=650

Adding to the familyâs happiness last month, Miller announced her engagement to film producer boyfriend, Tyson Mullane, who popped the question during a rural retreat.

âWeâve moved to a whole new state and started a whole new life because of different circumstances,â she says, âand to be really happy and grounded together in that is just wonderful.â

For the former model, those âcircumstancesâ included a painful split from the father of her youngest son, former AFL star, Brad Miller; and leaving behind her own siblings and mother, based in Melbourne.

But the chance to learn on the job in one of Australiaâs best acting nurseries was all worth it.

âI look back at that first scene that I shot, when Kat arrived in the caravan park and I was definitely quite green. I just remember how nervous I was and the things I was so self-conscious and worried about are now second nature,â she says.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...6382?width=650

The showâs intense filming schedule became âa rhythm thing, like a dance. If you first learn the steps of any choreography, you might look a bit clumsy. But if you practise again and again, you find your body moves more freely. And gosh, I hope Iâve learned a lot since then.â

Miller credits her co-stars, including former on screen loves, played by Jeremy Lindsay Taylor and George Mason, for holding her hand through the experience.

â[George] gave me the space to work and find what I needed in scenes. He was so generous. I guess the joy of what we do comes back to the environment in which we do it.â

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...ac12?width=650

Her latest challenge is Nineâs new crime miniseries, Bite Club, playing a detective, opposit Todd Lasance on the trail of a serial killer.

âWorking with a new cast and on a whole different project has been really great as well. I feel so grateful to be expanding and learning yet again.â

Often challenged to prove sheâs more than a pretty face, Miller says âthe older Iâve got I know itâs not something I should apologise for or feel bad about ... it just is. If I had daughters, thatâs what Iâd be teaching them.â

** Home And Away airs 7pm weeknights on Seven.*

----------

kaz21 (09-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Kat Chapman finally discovers her boyfriend Robbo's shocking secret next month.

Kat (Pia Miller) reluctantly gets herself drawn into some secret detective work when Ash becomes determined to find out what Robbo is hiding from everyone.

Viewers know that Robbo has been told he was a dangerous assassin called Beckett Reid before he lost his memory last year.

Robbo has also since killed deranged Dennis Novak in a huge showdown â desperate to protect Kat at any cost.


Kat Chapman and Ash search for clues about Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Upcoming episodes see Ash (George Mason) and Kat desperately search for clues that could link Robbo to Novak's death.

Their frantic hunt leads them to a tackle box hidden out at sea, which contains guns, money and Beckett Reid's passport.

As Kat takes a look at the passport photo, she's horrified to realise that Robbo is Beckett. Will this be the final straw for their relationship?


Kat Chapman and Ash discover Robbo's secret in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Kat Chapman and Ash reel from Robbo's secret in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (17-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

*Warning: This article contains spoilers about a character death, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away airs Kat Chapman's tragic final scenes next month as she's killed off after a shock road accident.

Pregnant Kat (Pia Miller) loses her life after risking everything for her troubled lover Robbo, fleeing from Summer Bay with him in a hugely dramatic episode.

Later this month, Robbo (Jake Ryan) decides that it's time to do the right thing by handing himself in to the police.

Robbo is desperate to prove that he's not the man he used to be, so he lets himself be dragged away by the police over Novak's death and the other dark crimes from his past.


Kat Chapman and Robbo in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

While Robbo is resigned to his fate, Kat has other ideas when she hatches a daring plan to bust him out of his police cell.

The pair then frantically go on the run together, but as they speed their way out of Summer Bay in a car, another vehicle comes out of nowhere and causes a devastating collision.

Although Robbo survives the crash without any major injuries, it's a very different story for Kat as she gets rushed to hospital and taken in for emergency surgery.


Robbo checks on Kat Chapman after the crash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tragically, Tori Morgan later has to break the news to Ash that doctors were unable to save Kat and her baby, setting the stage for another major storyline as he vows to take revenge against Robbo.

The heartbreaking moment first aired in Australia as the show's 2017 season finale episode last year.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, March 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-02-2018), tuckec01 (27-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans should have the tissues ready for some heartbreaking funeral scenes later this month.

Pregnant Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) is about to be killed off when her attempt to go on the run with her bad boy lover Robbo ends in tragedy.

As Australian viewers saw in their 2017 season finale episode last year, Kat and Robbo face a devastating collision with another vehicle while trying to make their escape from Summer Bay.

Although Robbo escapes from the crash without any serious injuries, Kat is rushed to hospital and there's devastation for her loved ones when doctors aren't able to save her.


The funeral of Kat Chapman and her baby takes place in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

The funeral of Kat Chapman and her baby takes place in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As these pictures show, the whole of Summer Bay gathers together the following week to pay their last respects to Kat and also mourn the tragic loss of her unborn baby.

Although the baby's father Ash (George Mason) is determined to get revenge on Robbo for what happened, he puts his dark thoughts to one side in order to get through the service. But how long will it be before he does something he might regret?


The funeral of Kat Chapman and her baby takes place in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

The funeral of Kat Chapman and her baby takes place in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, March 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-03-2018), tammyy2j (20-03-2018), tuckec01 (03-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did Leah and Nate miss her funeral? Was Nate's absence explained?

----------


## kaz21

Leah missed it due to looking after jasmine. But as usual Nate wasn’t mentioned, like many ex characters.

----------

Pantherboy (20-03-2018), tammyy2j (20-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

why was she buried in the bay with alf organising, her family could have taken her back home, she was not long in summer bay

----------

Pantherboy (20-03-2018), tammyy2j (21-03-2018)

----------

